# Channels listed twice in Guide HD/non-HD



## tafkatram (Aug 16, 2010)

When I go to my guide some channels appear twice, for example MTV will show MTV HD and MTV (non-HD). Channel number appears the same for both channels (331 in this case).

This happens for all my HD channels, and whenever I switch to one of the channels (not directly by choosing it from the guide, but by punching in 331 for example while on another channel) will take me to MTV, the screen flickers for a second, and settles on HD.

How can I remove this so all channels are only listed once?


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

tafkatram said:


> When I go to my guide some channels appear twice, for example MTV will show MTV HD and MTV (non-HD). Channel number appears the same for both channels (331 in this case).
> 
> This happens for all my HD channels, and whenever I switch to one of the channels (not directly by choosing it from the guide, but by punching in 331 for example while on another channel) will take me to MTV, the screen flickers for a second, and settles on HD.
> 
> How can I remove this so all channels are only listed once?


You need to "Hide SD Duplicates"

MENU / SETUP / DISPLAY then select "Hide SD Duplicates


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

On your remote hit MENU, the PARENTAL, FAV's & SETUP, SYSTEM SETUP, DISPLAY and finally PREFERENCES, there's an option GUIDE HD CHANNELS, select HIDE SD CHANNELS, that will hide the SD verisons. I also recommend Scrolling Effect - Off and GUIDE shows Gird Guide First options.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> I also recommend Scrolling Effect - Off and GUIDE shows Gird Guide First options.


Since you brought it up... I checked mine out; scrolling effect was on. I turned it off, but don't see a difference in how the guide looks. What does this do? Why do you recommend it off?


----------



## tafkatram (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

djwww98 said:


> Since you brought it up... I checked mine out; scrolling effect was on. I turned it off, but don't see a difference in how the guide looks. What does this do? Why do you recommend it off?


When you scroll up/down in the guide this just displays the new page all at once. With scroll on the guide scrolls which most folks say is slower then having scroll off.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

RAD said:


> When you scroll up/down in the guide this just displays the new page all at once. With scroll on the guide scrolls which most folks say is slower then having scroll off.


Strange. That's pretty much what I expected, but my scrolling continues as if it was on even after I toggle it off. I've tried it both ways several times now and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Does the unit need to be rebooted before the change takes effect? (HR20)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

djwww98 said:


> Strange. That's pretty much what I expected, but my scrolling continues as if it was on even after I toggle it off. I've tried it both ways several times now and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Does the unit need to be rebooted before the change takes effect? (HR20)


Nope, a reboot isn't necessary but if it's not changing it might be worth it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"djwww98" said:


> Strange. That's pretty much what I expected, but my scrolling continues as if it was on even after I toggle it off. I've tried it both ways several times now and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Does the unit need to be rebooted before the change takes effect? (HR20)


It does affect the up/down arrows. It only affects when you jump by a page when you use the up/down channel button while in the guide. It was not clear which you were using.


----------

